# Craftsman 1450 Series 30 Inch Auger Belt Options



## raminator157 (Jan 12, 2020)

My Dad needs the follow belt craftsman 532408007 belt https://www.searspartsdirect.com/pr...ytaQvn7VeaqLWgVDIHDPZjzF4PJ8bLsxoC25cQAvD_BwE

No one seems to have it in stock. Are their any other options or compatible ones? Nothing at Lowes or Home Depot that is the correct size.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Google it,,,,it comes up as available many places


GLuck, Jay


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

raminator157 said:


> My Dad needs the follow belt craftsman 532408007


As Jay mentioned, it's out there and in stock. Here's a quick search result...



https://www.searspartsdirect.com/product/4pnj5julb3-0071-917/id-532408007


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)




----------

